

Corporate Open Source Repositories You Never Knew Existed - bobds
http://www.manageability.org/blog/stuff/open_source_repos

======
Xuzz
Another (probably more-known) one: <http://opensource.apple.com/>

They get ( _ahem_ ) behind on the GPL code releases (especially for iOS), but
it's still a useful site.

------
Hoff
tl;dr Eight repositories, and there's probably a reason why you didn't know
about those eight repositories. Many, many other references to permutations of
Java and "Open Source" at that site. Certainly looks intended for SEO, too.

------
gte910h
Additionally: <http://gpl.ea.com/>

------
rick888
the ads on the page are larger than the actual list of repos.

